# Roux Solvers Are Here!



## kelseymckenna (Aug 25, 2012)

I checked around and couldn't find a recent collection of Roux solvers so that's why I am posting this!

If you use Roux as your main method, please post, "Main: x seconds". 
x = your global average.

If you are seriously planning on switching to Roux, please post, "Switch from y: x seconds". 
'y' = your current main method.
'x' = your average time with Roux.

If you have any other information about your Roux solving then please post it as well. e.g. Do you use full CMLL? Are you colour neutral? etc.

I have made this thread because I hope that it will inspire more people to switch methods and will show people that there are some fantastic Roux solvers.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Aug 25, 2012)

Switch from CFOP: 17 seconds average with Roux, 13 second average with CFOP.

I know Sune and Anti-Sune cases of CMLL.
I can solve with White or Yellow on bottom/top.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 25, 2012)

Main: 16.5 Seconds.

Full CMLL. ColorNeutral for Square of First Block. Currently working on improving efficiency of Second Block and LSE. I turn slow...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 25, 2012)

Main: 7 seconds
Full CMLL, plus COLL/CLLEF algs to influence EO
A couple of special algs in LSE
CN white/yellow on D

I think most of those so-called 'fantastic roux solvers' are fairly well known...


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2012)

17ish average with roux, 12.3ish with cfop.

Some CMLLs (just some cases that I know from 2x2), fully colour neutral. My first block sucks.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 25, 2012)

Main: 13 to 14 seconds

Full CMLL, most of COLL, random KCLLs. White/Yellow on bottom neutral. Slowly improving SB efficiency. Fast, choppy turner; trying to slow down a bit. I suck at LSE efficiency, yet because of my turn speed I'm decently fast at it.

I also use CFOP, average 15ish with it. Petrus as well, 16-17. ZZ, 16-17.


----------



## jla (Aug 25, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I think most 'fantastic roux solvers' are fairly well known...



Like you for example


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Main: 24 Seconds (sub20 ao5) (switched from CFOP, but I reached better times with Roux, so I call it main now)
Almost all CMLLs but sunes/anti-sunes, tomorrow it should be all but sunes/anti-sunes 

EDIT:

Ok, I already know all CMLLs but sunes/anti-sunes  Today I will be earning the rest.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm awesome


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2012)

22ish seconds with roux. With CFOP I average about 14.

I am learning CLL(yes CLL) and I am not color neutral despite th fact that for CFOP I was color neutral since the start. I am bicolor neutral with white on bottom and blue or green for block sides. 

I do hope to switch sometime.


----------



## Escher (Aug 25, 2012)

It's too mainstream to be too hipster to post in this thread, so:

CFOP - 8/9

Roux - 13/14. I average like, 6s for LSE...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 25, 2012)

I average like 8s for LSE. BEAT THAT!

Main: 26 seconds
I'm not CN. I always use white or yellow on U or D. I'm slowly learning CMLL, but for the most part I use 2Look.

I average like 22 with CN CFOP, 30-35 with Petrus, 30 with ZZ.


----------



## already1329 (Aug 26, 2012)

Switch from CFOP: About 25 seconds (16 seconds with CFOP)

I know about 10 CMLL cases.
Only white on bottom.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 26, 2012)

Main: 25 seconds.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 26, 2012)

Main - 11?


----------



## A Leman (Aug 26, 2012)

Main:12 seconds
Full CMLL, some ZB and some OLLCP
Color neutral First Block
Opposite color possible second block(only if i see something nice)
Some LSE tricks


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 26, 2012)

Main: 27s
Full CMLL


----------



## Renslay (Aug 26, 2012)

Main: ~17s (10.5-2.5-4)
See my signature for details.

Full CMLL, minimal color neutral for FB (4 possible FB out of 24)
Mostly have to work on FB.

Question: I'm using Roux as my main method since the beginning of 2006. Is there any older Rouxer here?


----------



## DNFphobia (Aug 26, 2012)

Main: 29 seconds
2 Look CMLL and some 2.5 Look LSE
Not color neutral (White on D yellow on U)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2012)

Renslay said:


> Question: I'm using Roux as my main method since the beginning of 2006. Is there any older Rouxer here?



Gilles Roux is on here occasionally.


----------



## 95Rifles (Aug 26, 2012)

Switched from CFOP: 14-15s (although was getting 10-12s fairly regularly) --> 26-28s Roux (although sub 20 average of 5)

2 Look corners (although I know full CLL I don't apply it because I usually mess my blocks up, planning on learning CMLL soon), slow L6E, inefficient blocks, solve White on D Yellow on U Blue/Green FB interchangeably...


----------



## Athefre (Aug 26, 2012)

Renslay said:


> Question: I'm using Roux as my main method since the beginning of 2006. Is there any older Rouxer here?



Kirjava and I are also beginning of 2006. Thomas Stadler since 2005.


----------



## Speedmaster (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know if I should switch from CFOP to Roux...
CFOP 10s
Roux 25s
Is sub 10 with Roux possible to learn in 6 months?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 26, 2012)

waffo since late 2006


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 26, 2012)

Athefre said:


> Kirjava and I are also beginning of 2006. Thomas Stadler since 2005.



Switched to roux mid 2005.


----------



## Athefre (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh. I was going by the time at which the decision was made and this:



Kirjava said:


> For some reason, the Roux method appealed to me and I switched to it in early 2006.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22185-Kirjava-s-Cubing-History


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 26, 2012)

Main:23s
anti-sune Cmll's


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 30, 2012)

Main: 14 seconds.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Nov 15, 2012)

switch from CFOP: 33s (20-23s with CFOP)
Any tips on LSE??


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 15, 2012)

Main: 13's

5 colour neutral (so always first block as yellow or white, then any colour on the top and bottom)
full CMLL (though always tring to improve algs)

Slow turning master, efficiency is key for getting full potential out of Roux.


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 15, 2012)

Main: 29's

I am not CN. (I use red on front purple on top) I only know the H set for CMLL but I am learning the rest of it.


----------



## already1329 (Nov 15, 2012)

Main: 16 seconds

White on D. (I can do yellow but I get a little slower.) I know the A, E, F, G, and H CMLLs.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 15, 2012)

SketchCuber said:


> Main: 29's
> 
> I am not CN. (I use red on front purple on top) I only know the H set for CMLL but I am learning the rest of it.


Roux-Fu my foot! I challenge you to martial philosophy on the cube, from 1,600 miles away ....


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 14, 2013)

Main:13 seconds 
Full cmll.


----------



## RayLam (Apr 14, 2013)

main:10seconds
full cmll(my english is not good ,is it mean "not oll+pll but just one step by cmll"?)
i find it difficult to be faster recently,i wanna sub 9,but so hard.i want a hand


----------



## Renslay (Apr 14, 2013)

Main: 15s
Full CMLL.
Not CN.


----------



## kasochi (Apr 14, 2013)

Main: 13-14s (avg100: 13.77)
Full CMLL
Blue on D(japanese color-scheme)
front color neutral.


----------



## already1329 (Apr 14, 2013)

Main: Sub-14.
Almost full CMLL (4 cases left).
White/Yellow on D (opposite colour neutral).


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2013)

Random side method that I suck at: between 20 and 45 seconds
Full CMLL 
wat you can be non colour-neutral?


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 14, 2013)

Main: Sub 15
2 look CMLL 
Not CN


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 14, 2013)

Main: Sub 15
2 look CMLL 
Not CN


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 14, 2013)

Not main, 13-14, Fully CN.

Additional info: FB on left, slow-ish SB and LSE. I mainly use my left index for any U turn for LSE. Left index-middle U2' still isn't quite comfortable for me. M turns with right ring middle and right ring for M'. Anyone else like this?

Also, is there anyone particularly fast who starts with FB on *right*?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 14, 2013)

Main: sub 20. 

im front colour neural (working on opposite), im working on learning full cmll, i need to work on look ahead.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Apr 14, 2013)

Will switch to Roux in the next few weeks/months, Avg is around 15,5 sec. (CFOP: 11-12sec)

Full Cmll, and Opposite Cn.


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 14, 2013)

hello all

roux solver here, 8sec fastest time with cfop, 23sec with roux, average is 40ish.
learning to be color neutral and working on my look ahead, CMLL and 2 look trying to make it 1 look. 
roux main method now since 2011 waterman before that.


----------



## andrjob (Apr 14, 2013)

Main: 21 sec.
Full CMLL. Now avg5 = sub20 and i try to sub15.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

Main: 25-28 seconds
2-Look CMLL
Opposite CN and Y CN (not sure if Y CN is the right term, but I'm CN with yellow or white on top and any color on front)


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe some update 

Main: sub13 (12.95 ao100)
Full CMLL
Front color neutral and white/yellow on bottom and I think this is enough


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Apr 15, 2013)

Main: sub18 
know 30+ CMLL cases)
Blue or Green FB, Yellow or White on bottom


----------



## Hammer (Apr 12, 2017)

Switch from 20:35 seconds
y/x2 color neutral, but more comfortable with white
2 look CMLL


----------



## Malkom (Apr 12, 2017)

nice bump


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 12, 2017)

Since this has already bumped

Main: sub 20
x2 y color neutral 
Always blue/green on bottom
Full CMLL


----------



## Spencer131 (Apr 20, 2017)

Main: 21
I can do any white or yellow on bottom
I know about half of cmll

My best step is definitely lse and I suck at blocks


----------



## Elo13 (Apr 20, 2017)

Main: sub-16
white/yellow on bottom
I know cmll minus sune/antisune


----------

